# What Dipsy Reel?



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I am looking to replace 2 Dipsy reels, what do you guys recommend? I use braid.

Joe


----------



## CaptCorb (May 11, 2013)

We use the Diawa Saltist and are very happy with them.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## walleyehookups (May 12, 2009)

I run Okuma's Convector 30 for wire and Daiwa Sealine 47 with dragmasters kit for braid.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

For dipsey reels I run the magda pro 47 with power pro and mono backers. I


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

It all depends on how much you fish, what kind of line, how much you want to spend, how smooth you need the drag, and how soon you want to replace. 

Typically, its true that you get what you pay for. Cheap reals have poor start up drags, and will wear out quicker. Some guys will compensate for poor drags with heavier line. Once the reel is "shot", you can either get rebuilt and upgrade the drag or buy a new reel. I found most cheap reels last about 2 months with alot of use. If you buy a more expensive reel, they last much longer. I have 10 Diawa SG's and some are going on 15 yrs, never had one rebuilt. And when they need need a new drag the SG is easy to DIY.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> I have 10 Diawa SG's and some are going on 15 yrs, never had one rebuilt. And when they need need a new drag the SG is easy to DIY.


 Agreed. Hard to go wrong with the SGLC's.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I've got 3 convectors and 2 diawa sea line great lakes. I am happy with both but like the convectors better. Great reel for money. Buy them in pinconning at northwoods for around 60.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

sslopok said:


> I've got 3 convectors and 2 diawa sea line great lakes. I am happy with both but like the convectors better. Great reel for money. Buy them in pinconning at northwoods for around 60.


The stock GL's were not very good. Get them rebuilt with a good drag and you will like them.


----------



## sslopok (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the GL's used and supposedly they were already upgraded by Tuna Tom


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Were fishin with takota 600s and love em. Never have to buy another real.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

I currently have Diawa Sealine Great Lakes 47 LC and use braid but the drags don't work. what do you recommend?

Joe


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

FishinJoe said:


> I currently have Diawa Sealine Great Lakes 47 LC and use braid but the drags don't work. what do you recommend?
> 
> Joe


You can order drags from tuna tom. I think the website is www.tunasreeltroubles.com

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jhesch (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're running wire, Shimano Tekota 600 is a great reel. It'll hold 1000' of wire. A bit on the pricey side, but a great reel. 

Hook'd Up


----------



## ZachEno (Nov 24, 2012)

Penn 209 or Diawa Accudepth. I have both and love them both.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Check out the Okuma cold water series.....very nice reels!!


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I use Abu Garcia 7000's, I have had them for a long time with no trouble, I just store them with a very loose drag.


----------



## Outdoors Fool (Mar 27, 2011)

I put a convector 45 on one of my dipsey rods last year and I have been having drag issues with it the last few trips this year. It probably lasted 20-30 days of fishing before going downhill. I do like them in less arduous applications though


----------



## AustinT (Jul 21, 2013)

Outdoors Fool said:


> I put a convector 45 on one of my dipsey rods last year and I have been having drag issues with it the last few trips this year. It probably lasted 20-30 days of fishing before going downhill. I do like them in less arduous applications though


CV 45's are TANKS. Try cleaning the dragsystem out. 20-30 trips shouldnt make your reel fail. Tough application or not. Unless you just got a bad apple haha


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

The people I fished with recently had Convectors on their boats...they were very pleasant to fight a fish with 

Sent from my HTCEVODesign4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been using SG47s for years and love them, the handles suck bad though and I was going to machine them out for a longer stroke but decided to buy new and sell them. Just picked up 12 new Coldwater reels to try, they seem pretty legit and for half the price of a Shimano. I will run them through a good trial and worse comes to worse I'll buy some tek's next year...
As far as dipsy reels go, they take more abuse than any other reel on your boat, don't go with a 50 dollar reel there. Best of luck.


----------



## Supersport18 (Sep 11, 2009)

I have both. sg47's were bought from tunas with power handles and carbon fiber drags. After 4 yrs of use they still work great. Love the Okumas also. Backing off your drags when storing them goes a long way towards keeping them from sticking. I have one wire and one braid on each. I'd have to give the edge to the Okumas. Better overall feel to the setup. Comfortable handles. Call tuna toms and get some power handles and carbon fiber drags for your 47's. Good reels with the upgrades.


----------

